# Bike DC 2011 ?



## lumber825 (Jun 28, 2009)

Will there be one?

Does anyone know of any web sites where I can get info on this? Google search is coming up with 2010 only.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

I think it is May 22nd


----------



## 7rider (Oct 19, 2005)

lumber825 said:


> Will there be one?
> 
> Does anyone know of any web sites where I can get info on this? Google search is coming up with 2010 only.


I've read that NPS denied their permit to use the GW Parkway. WABA is looking into "options."


----------

